# Blood Test



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Took Bailey to the vet yesterday fasting, all set to have the ammonia blood test, and the doctor said bring him in next week since he's only 2.7 lbs, guess he has to be at least 3 lbs to take the test. The breeder told me that it might stress him out too much to have the test, but she only has a 2 week health guarantee. So kind of stressed out about it, but the vet is willing to do it. Wonder what happens if he isn't 3 lbs then? Other than that, he got a clean bill of health.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Aug 14 2005, 12:09 PM
> *Took Bailey to the vet yesterday fasting, all set to have the ammonia blood test, and the doctor said bring him in next week since he's only 2.7 lbs, guess he has to be at least 3 lbs to take the test.  The breeder told me that it might stress him out too much to have the test, but she only has a 2 week health guarantee.  So kind of stressed out about it, but the vet is willing to do it.  Wonder what happens if he isn't 3 lbs then?  Other than that, he got a clean bill of health.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90404*


[/QUOTE]

There are two types of liver testing you can do. One is more detailed and requires fasting. It is not something you can put the tiny ones though since they must fast. The non-fasting tests costs me $75 to get the test done here. If anything is found on this testing, then the pup is not for sale. I am making it optional for new owners; however, I do recommend it. If they do not want to pay that $75 (included in the cost of the pup), then I will not guarantee for liver shunt. If they do want it done, then the pup has a lifetime guarantee against liver shunt. If the pup were later diagnosed with it (it shouldn't though, since testing was done), I would either give them the price of the pup back toward vet bills, or I would give them another pup at a very reduced price, and they would be allowed to keep the sick pup. My friend is also using the non fasting method with her pups. We were both advised by our vets that this would be the best route to take with our pups.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

So, what I hear you saying is, it wouldn't be too stressful to draw blood on a pup who is just under 3 lbs. He has to get his final shots then too, so hope the bill won't be too astronomical!







He's worth it though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to an article on liver shunts written by Dr. Tobias from the University of Tennessee. I believe he is considered one of the tops in his field.

http://www.yorkierescue.com/livershunt/research2.html

According to the article, the so-called ammonia test is accurate in about 90% of all cases. It's done by a blood test. I think this test must be the one Lucy Lou is referring to that costs her $75.

I can see that a fasting test would be too dangerous for 2.7 pound puppy, but I don't understand why a puppy would have to be 3 pounds to get a blood test.

It's tough that you only have a 2 week health guarentee, but I think that's all the more reason to get this test done.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Got the test done, and it wasn't the test I thought he was going to have that costs $75. It was only a blood draw that costs $16.95. Well, THAT didn't determine if he has the hereditary possibility for a shunt. Guess the vet thought that if there is no problem, there's no reason to run the more extensive test and would be very stressful for him. The one where you inject ammonia into him, I think. His ammonia level was fine, but I could have told him that, he wasn't sick. Oh well, if there's a problem, I'll deal with it when it comes. The guarantee is up now. He's a healthy dog, and I'm sure he'll be fine. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Aug 21 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Got the test done, and it wasn't the test I thought he was going to have that costs $75.  It was only a blood draw that costs $16.95.  Well, THAT didn't determine if he has the hereditary possibility for a shunt.  Guess the vet thought that if there is no problem, there's no reason to run the more extensive test and would be very stressful for him.  The one where you inject ammonia into him, I think.  His ammonia level was fine, but I could have told him that, he wasn't sick.  Oh well, if there's a problem, I'll deal with it when it comes.  The guarantee is up now.  He's a healthy dog, and I'm sure he'll be fine.  Thanks for all your help!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't be pleased with the vet either. 

A single ammonia level doesn't really mean much of anything. Even dogs with hepatic encephalopathy can have normal ammonia levels...


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Ya, think I might switch vets. The lady in the office told me he would be getting a rabies shot with his final booster as well, but it was not checked off on the card. I noticed it when I got home. Don't feeling like calling back again. Is a puppy supposed to have his rabies shot at 14 weeks? Also, I noticed little brown pinpoint spots on him. When I called about it, she said that's where they shaved his neck for a vein, but these spots were below that. I figured out that it's probably an allergy he has to the shampoo I've been using. So I bought a medicated shampoo that has aloe vera and coal tar in it, but not for puppies. Is this alright to use for the brown spots?


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Aug 21 2005, 01:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be pleased with the vet either. 

A single ammonia level doesn't really mean much of anything. Even dogs with hepatic encephalopathy can have normal ammonia levels...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92794
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ya, think I might switch vets. The lady in the office told me he would be getting a rabies shot with his final booster as well, but it was not checked off on the card. I noticed it when I got home. Don't feeling like calling back again. Is a puppy supposed to have his rabies shot at 14 weeks? Also, I noticed little brown pinpoint spots on him. When I called about it, she said that's where they shaved his neck for a vein, but these spots were below that. I figured out that it's probably an allergy he has to the shampoo I've been using. So I bought a medicated shampoo that has aloe vera and coal tar in it, but not for puppies. Is this alright to use for the brown spots?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge+Aug 21 2005, 03:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Ya, think I might switch vets. The lady in the office told me he would be getting a rabies shot with his final booster as well, but it was not checked off on the card. I noticed it when I got home. Don't feeling like calling back again. Is a puppy supposed to have his rabies shot at 14 weeks? Also, I noticed little brown pinpoint spots on him. When I called about it, she said that's where they shaved his neck for a vein, but these spots were below that. I figured out that it's probably an allergy he has to the shampoo I've been using. So I bought a medicated shampoo that has aloe vera and coal tar in it, but not for puppies. Is this alright to use for the brown spots?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92801
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, 14 weeks is too young for a rabies shot and you should wait about 2-3 weeks after his regular shot to get the rabies shot. They probably shaved him to find a vein to draw blood for the ammonia test. If he had a rabies shot they would have given you a certificate and a tag.

It does not at all sound like he has an allergy to the shampoo. I would only use a puppy shampoo and would use a high quality one such as Bless The Beasts, Pet Silk, etc. Here is a link to Bless the Beasts:

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html

TEARLESS PUPPY SHAMPOO
Babies are babies, and even in the canine world harsh shampoos can bring tears to those dark, soulful eyes. Treat your puppy with my specially formulated tearless shampoo that is so gentle those big, baby browns won't even water.

Price: $8.79


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are the brown spots pigment spots? Most Maltese get brown and even black pigment spots over their first year or two. 

I agree about separating the vaccines.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley had his last rabies at 14 weeks I am quite sure. We picked him up at 15 weeks and he had already had it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

According to my vet, any pup that gets a health certificate to be transported across state lines in our state must have a rabies shot if they are twelve weeks or older. I don't agree with this, so my pups are going to be eleven weeks for thier health certificate if I plan to let one go at twelve weeks. There is a ten day period the certificates are good, so I'll just get them in to the vet before they turn twelve weeks old.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I just called the vet, and they said at 16 weeks they give a distemper and rabies shot, and he has to have yet another office visit to check his weight, hmmm...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Aug 22 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I just called the vet, and they said at 16 weeks they give a distemper and rabies shot, and he has to have yet another office visit to check his weight, hmmm...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92969*


[/QUOTE]

It is best to not give those two shots together. Try to wait about two weeks between them. It is easier on your baby's immune system....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 22 2005, 10:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is best to not give those two shots together. Try to wait about two weeks between them. It is easier on your baby's immune system....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93012
[/B][/QUOTE]
Lexi got those two shots together when she was 16 weeks old. When she was a year old she also got the booster shots together. Both times she had a mild reaction to them. I've since decided to space them out for both the girls. Nikki got the last combo shot at the beginning of the month. She was pretty sore after getting it. Most likely that was from her freaking out during the shot and wiggling around. That caused the needle to move around a little. She did a lot better with the rabies shot which she just got last Thursday. No discomfort from it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

ALSO, wait around the vet's office for 15 minutes to 1/2 hour after getting the rabies shot in case of a reaction. I did that with Pico after his last rabies shot (several years ago) and thank God I did because within 10 minutes while I was standing at the desk talking with the staff Pico went into shock. Slumped in my arms, gums turned gray and I was alarmed. The technician grabbed him and we took him to the surgery where Dr. Vice tended to him and brought him around after about 30-45 minutes that seemed like a lifetime. I took the oxygen mask from the technician and stood there holding it on his face until he was pink again, talking to him all the while.

Believe me, it's worth waiting.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Aug 22 2005, 11:26 AM
> *ALSO, wait around the vet's office for 15 minutes to 1/2 hour after getting the rabies shot in case of a reaction.  I did that with Pico after his last rabies shot (several years ago) and thank God I did because within 10 minutes while I was standing at the desk talking with the staff Pico went into shock.  Slumped in my arms, gums turned gray and I was alarmed.  The technician grabbed him and we took him to the surgery where Dr. Vice tended to him and brought him around after about 30-45 minutes that seemed like a lifetime.  I took the oxygen mask from the technician and stood there holding it on his face until he was pink again, talking to him all the while.
> 
> Believe me, it's worth waiting.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93026*


[/QUOTE]
Oh, yeah I was going to suggest not making an appoinment for last time slot at night. My vet is open until 6PM during the week. The latest I make an appoinment is 4:30PM. That gives me plenty of time if something happens. For most of Nikki's shots I scheduled the appointments for 3:30 just to be safe.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Aug 22 2005, 12:26 PM
> *ALSO, wait around the vet's office for 15 minutes to 1/2 hour after getting the rabies shot in case of a reaction.  I did that with Pico after his last rabies shot (several years ago) and thank God I did because within 10 minutes while I was standing at the desk talking with the staff Pico went into shock.  Slumped in my arms, gums turned gray and I was alarmed.  The technician grabbed him and we took him to the surgery where Dr. Vice tended to him and brought him around after about 30-45 minutes that seemed like a lifetime.  I took the oxygen mask from the technician and stood there holding it on his face until he was pink again, talking to him all the while.
> 
> Believe me, it's worth waiting.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93026*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, I'll do that!


----------

